# P0234 after replacing oil cooler orings



## Curt (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a 2011 Cruze eco with a manual transmission and 150K miles. I was getting a bad smell, especially when idling after the engine was warm. Diagnosed oil leaking on cat and fixed it by replacing the oil cooler seals. Biggest job I've attempted on my own and the air is clean now. Heat is your friend when trying to break loose the bolts connecting the cat to the exhaust system, especially after 150K miles and 7 years!!!

Anyway, I'm now getting P0234. When I took it out for a test drive I took it real easy for a mile or so (<1800 RPM) but then ran a little harder for another big mile, then I tried WOT. I could feel the turbo kick in for a short time and then the power really fell off and I backed off the throttle. I thought that was strange but maybe just a bubble working it's way through. I drove the car to work the next day and again when I really got into the throttle I felt the turbo kick in and then back off and that's when the check engine light came on. Babied it back to the garage. I've confirmed the waste gate linkage isn't bent, the waste gate actuator spring retracts the linkage with good force and that the waste gate actuator linkage will extend when air pressure is applied to it (used a hand pump). The three hoses are connected and clamped to the Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid Valve. The hard line is connected to the Turbocharger Bypass.

I have a repair manual for the vehicle but don't have the scan tool to run the tests (just a cheap ODB2 diag tool and the "torque" android app). 

Any thoughts on how to diagnose?

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you know this, but for the benefit of others, P0243 is a overboost code. It would appear that for some reason, the ECM isn't able to reduce the boost.


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks Chevy guy, I should have mentioned that. Pardon my ignorance but what is the ECU using to eliminate the boost when the overboost fault is detected? The bypass valve? Would this indicate the bypass valve/solenoid is not the problem but rather the wastegate solenoid?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure. 

As for ideas, you might verify the linkage isn't at all sticky. What might seem OK when you try to exercise the full range of motion may feel different to the computer when it asks for a small adjustment.


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2019)

With the linkage removed the wastegate moved easily. It's hard to tell with the actuator connected because of the return spring force. I could disconnect the actuator from its mount and see if it swivels on the wastegate arm smoothly.


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2019)

I hate to just try replacing parts, any thoughts on how to check if the Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid Valve is operating correctly (without a scan tool)?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd start by reviewing the work you did. It's possible it's just coincidence, but I'm suspicious about it showing up right after work was done.


----------



## Therealajsilva (Oct 25, 2019)

I put a brand new turbo on and my turbo has been doing the same thing ever since. I need to know exactly what to replace


----------



## mgomez (Jan 9, 2020)

Curt said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze eco with a manual transmission and 150K miles. I was getting a bad smell, especially when idling after the engine was warm. Diagnosed oil leaking on cat and fixed it by replacing the oil cooler seals. Biggest job I've attempted on my own and the air is clean now. Heat is your friend when trying to break loose the bolts connecting the cat to the exhaust system, especially after 150K miles and 7 years!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm now getting P0234. When I took it out for a test drive I took it real easy for a mile or so (<1800 RPM) but then ran a little harder for another big mile, then I tried WOT. I could feel the turbo kick in for a short time and then the power really fell off and I backed off the throttle. I thought that was strange but maybe just a bubble working it's way through. I drove the car to work the next day and again when I really got into the throttle I felt the turbo kick in and then back off and that's when the check engine light came on. Babied it back to the garage. I've confirmed the waste gate linkage isn't bent, the waste gate actuator spring retracts the linkage with good force and that the waste gate actuator linkage will extend when air pressure is applied to it (used a hand pump). The three hoses are connected and clamped to the Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid Valve. The hard line is connected to the Turbocharger Bypass.
> 
> ...





Curt said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze eco with a manual transmission and 150K miles. I was getting a bad smell, especially when idling after the engine was warm. Diagnosed oil leaking on cat and fixed it by replacing the oil cooler seals. Biggest job I've attempted on my own and the air is clean now. Heat is your friend when trying to break loose the bolts connecting the cat to the exhaust system, especially after 150K miles and 7 years!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm now getting P0234. When I took it out for a test drive I took it real easy for a mile or so (<1800 RPM) but then ran a little harder for another big mile, then I tried WOT. I could feel the turbo kick in for a short time and then the power really fell off and I backed off the throttle. I thought that was strange but maybe just a bubble working it's way through. I drove the car to work the next day and again when I really got into the throttle I felt the turbo kick in and then back off and that's when the check engine light came on. Babied it back to the garage. I've confirmed the waste gate linkage isn't bent, the waste gate actuator spring retracts the linkage with good force and that the waste gate actuator linkage will extend when air pressure is applied to it (used a hand pump). The three hoses are connected and clamped to the Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid Valve. The hard line is connected to the Turbocharger Bypass.
> 
> ...


Hey Curt,
I know is been a while that you post this. Im having the exact same problem and wanted to know if you where able to figure this out back then. 
thanks!!


----------

